# Bianca is at the Bridge



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb just called me in tears. She had set up a spot for her and Bianca to sleep tonight, and went upstairs to get Bianca. She was looking at Deb when Deb came into the room. Deb picked her up, and she just died in her arms. Deb is crying, I'm crying. I know we all hurt for Deb.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this news, Linda. Deb must be heartbroken over this. I can't imagine. So much heartbreak.  I will keep Deb in my prayers. Thank you for the update.

Linda


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

oh my goodness. I'm so sorry for Deb. :smcry: :smcry: I'll keep her in my prayers. Bianca is in a better place, she suffers no more. :crying:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh gosh, Linda - I am so, so sorry! :smcry: I know Deb must be devastated, but I think Bianca was ready to go to the Bridge and was just
waiting for mommy Deb to come back so she could see her one more time and say goodbye... :smcry:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh my GOD :shocked: I only saw her first post that she wasn't doing well :smcry: I am so shocked :smcry: and sad. I am so sorry Deb :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*oh no..............Bianca was waiting for mommy to come back.** :smcry: :smcry: *
*
Deb I'm sooooo very very sorry. It's not easy. Darling Bianca is at the Bridge with all the other babies. Free from pain and suffering.

Sending prayers and hugs to you dear friend.

[attachment=48586ost_407...49034688.gif]

Dede and baby Katie


Chloe darling - please look after little Bianca. 
*


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

OMG... i am so sorry to hear this news...... Deb, you are in all of our prayers and Bianca must have loved you so much... you are such an angel to give her the love she deserved the last days of her life.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no!!! Now I'm crying.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2: I don't know what to say, I'm so very sorry Deb. :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm so sorry Deb. :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## puppas (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is a big hug for you. I know what you are feeling. It hurts sooooo bad. I know my Zeus will give her a big hug. He liked to give other puppies a big hug, Deb, my heart goes out to you tonight.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm so sorry, deb. little bianca knew so much love in the short time she was with you. more than she'd ever seen, and i know that's all she's thinking of now at the bridge. 


deb & bianca, we love you both~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh no :smcry: :smcry: Rest in peace sweet angel Bianca.

Deb, try and take some comfort, that you gave this special girl so very many special days. I am so very sorry :grouphug:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

How terrible. I am so sorry to hear this, Bianca was such a beautiful and special girl. Deb is in my thoughts. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:heart: RIP precious Bianca


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

((((((((((Deb)))))))))))

Nothing I can say will ease your pain. I just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you. Obviously Bianca knew how much you loved her to feel so safe as to want to cross while in your loving arms. It might not ever feel like it but she gave you a gift by waiting for you, animals normally want to be alone when they cross over to me it sounds like she wanted to make sure you knew how much she loves you and thanks you for all you have done for her.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhh Deb!!!
Bob and I send hugs of comfort to you. We are so very sorry.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb - I am so incredibly sorry. Please know that Sweetness and I send our love.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

oops - twice as much love now!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh no. debbie I am very sorry for your loss of precious bianca. :grouphug: 
thank you fortaking so good care of her. how lovely that she waited for you so you could say byebye and hug her untill the last moment.

rest in peace little angel :heart: 
_*kiss on your little nose*_


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm really sorry to hear about Bianca... Deb, my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Debbie


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry, Deb. Sweet Bianica waited for you to hold her one more time :crying: :crying 2: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry, Deb. 

I don't know what to say, except Bianca experienced some Heaven on Earth, because of you. You were Bianca's Earth Angel ... and, Bianca knew that. I believe that is why Bianca chose to die in your arms.

Dearest Deb, may you find peace and comfort in knowing how much you meant to Bianca. And, how very, very much Bianca loved you. :grouphug: 

Rest in peace, Darling Bianca. 

Warm Hugs to you, Deb.

Love,

Marie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Deb, you have had too much heartache lately.....I am so sorry about Bianca! She was a wonderful little girl that you loved deeply and dearly. RIP Sweet little Bianca. Deb, it really affected me that she waited for you before dying. That is the most wonderful present she could have ever given you. She was in her Mother's arms, what better place on earth to be? God be with you..............


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I had checked the other thread first thing.... hadn't seen this one. I'm in tears! 

I know little Bianca knew how very much she was loved ... she just waited to be surrounded in Debs arms to go on her journey. I'm sure she had such a sense of comfort and peace.

Lend Me a Pup
Author Unknown

I will lend to you for awhile
a pup, God said,
For you to love her while she lives
and to mourn for her when she is gone.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years,
or maybe for two or three
But will you, till I call her back
take care of her for me?

She'll bring her charms to gladden you
and (should her stay be brief)
you'll always have her memories
as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise that she will stay,
since all from earth return,
But there are lessons taught below
I want this pup to learn.

I've looked the whole world over
in search of teachers true
And from the folk that crowd life's land
I have chosen you.
Now will you give her all your love
Nor think the labor vain
Nor hate me when I come to take my pup back again.

I fancied that I heard them say
"Dear Lord Thy Will Be Done,"
For all the joys this pup will bring,
the risk of grief you'll run.
Will you shelter her with tenderness
Will you love her while you may
And for the happiness you'll know forever grateful stay.

But should I call her back
much sooner than you've planned
Please brave the bitter grief that comes
and try to understand.
If, by your love, you've managed
my wishes to achieve,
In memory of her that you've loved,
cherish every moment with your faithful bundle,
and know she loved you too.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

This is such sad news but I'm glad she waited to die in Deb's arms. What a sweet but sad thing to happen. I've got tears in my eyes for Deb.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=48587:crying.JPG]


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

:grouphug:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Dear Deb-
I have never met you, nor do you know who I am - but my tears this morning are for you.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 16 2009, 02:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727549


> oh no!!! Now I'm crying.[/B]



Me too. 


Hugs to you, Deb, my friend. :grouphug: ....and LOTS of them. You do such amazing work with these little lost souls - you just get 'em right, and then God wants them back.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deb, my thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time. RIP Bianca :heart:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Deb, I'm so sorry to hear that you are suffering grief and loss over one of you babies, again. You are a special lady, doing God's work here on earth. May he extend his arms and embrace you in his comfort. Her stay with you was brief, but the love she felt was emince and geniune.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

So many babies going home...... I'm so very sorry... prayers for you.. 

xox


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I've stewed for hours for a response .... I still dont have one.... 

Deb, you are in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Bianca. :grouphug:







:crying:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Deb I am so so sorry but I am so glad she had the comfort of your arms for her last moments here on earth. :hugging:


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry Deb :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Rita


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

I am so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

iam so sorry Deb :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so sorry Deb. Sweet Bianca, rest in peace dear one. I also believe she waited for you to show you her love once more and be with you when she left for the Bridge. It's awful to know your beloved pet died alone, I know. So be comforted in the love you shared as she left you. You couldn't have done more for her than you did, Deb. You gave her love and comfort. You were a blessing to her as she was to you. God bless Bianca and you Deb. I'm so sorry.


----------



## ggenchur (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 16 2009, 09:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727668


> So sorry for your loss. :grouphug:[/B]


i am so sorry for you .


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh My...........Bonnie, Deb,

:crying: 

I can't believe this, I am sooooo sorry,

Saying prayers.
XOXOXOXOX
Nancy


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: 

You are a special angel to give these babies the most love they have ever known on earth.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

:bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: I am so sorry to hear this! I can only imagine how Deb must feel right now. Rest in Peace Bianca!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks heavens God allowed Bianca to spend her last months with angel Deb. :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry Deb :grouphug: :grouphug: Rest in Peace sweet Bianca :heart:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I am so sorry. We all mourn with you.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

This just breaks my heart. :smcry: Deb, I am so very sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh Deb, I am soooooo very sorry. :crying: I cry with you this morning. God blessed you both by allowing you to be together when precious little Bianca left. My heart hurts for you. Rest in peace, precious baby. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Bianca, Deb. Hugs to you.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry :crying: Deb, I hope you find comfort in knowing that you gave Bianca the best mths of her life & provided her with loving arms to hold her while she took her final rest.Rest in peace sweet Bianca. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, no. I am so sorry. I just read this and started crying. I am so very sorry for Deb. 
Deb - YOU ARE THE BEST!! and THANK YOU for all that you do for these dear, dear little souls.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry and I know this is devastating but what a lucky girl she was to have found love and someone to count on. 
Rest in Peace precious Bianca.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb,


We are so sorry! :grouphug:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your loss Deb.  RIP Bianca.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. My deepest and most heartfelt condolences. :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I love you my friend. :grouphug: You are my hero you know. I'm here if you need me. :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Deb you are in my thoughts and prayers. Bianca was able to pick her time to go on her own. You had the privilege of being there right when it happened and could say good by properly. She is in a better place now. That would be about one notch above your place.

Thoughts and prayers and my deepest sympathy,

Deborah


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Deb, I am so sorry. Poor little Bianca! Thank God she got to spend her final days with you. She died knowing that humans are kind and caring, unlike in her former interactions with us. I think she wanted to die in your arms. OK, now I'm crying at work.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i am so sorry deb  rest in peace little bianca


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm just seeing this post, and my heart is breaking for Deb and Bianca. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: Prayers being sent for God to help heal Deb's broken heart.


----------



## christyg1022 (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. I will be praying for you. I know this is a very tough thing to go through.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Deb, 
I am so sorry. :smcry: Bianca knew love because of you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry Deb :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry Deb. I am so glad that you found Bianca and showed her love. I know you will miss her so much.
Robin


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh Dear Deb, 
You are such a hero to us all. Bianca was a blessed dog to have you for a mommy. I am SO terribly sorry for this time of loss and sometimes un bearable grief. We are all here for you. :smcry: :hugging:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

My sincerest condolences.... and ((hugs))


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

We are thinking about you today! So sorry to hear about your loss! :bysmilie:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry. You blessed little Little Bianca by making her last weeks on earth happy and then letting her pass surrounded by love. You were her angel. :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh, Deb, I'm so very sorry. I know how much you hurt. I'm sorry. :smcry: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((((((WHAT)))))))))) :new_shocked: I haven't been on much lately, was Bianca sick? Oh DEB I'm so sorry :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so very sorry, Deb. Please take comfort in the fact that she loved you and got to know real love from you. I know nothing can take away the pain. I hurt for you too :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry.... :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh no! :smcry: Deb, I'm so sorry....... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

We will keep you in our prayers during your time of transition.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Deb I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Bianca. May hugs and prayers be with you in this most difficult time. :grouphug: :crying 2:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Bianca. How very sad.  

Deb, I hope you are able to treasure your last moments with her and then only recall all the joy you two shared.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry Deb, at least you did not have to make the decision yourself. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Deb, I am so sorry.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was just catching up on all of the posts about Bianca and then I saw that she had gone to the Bridge. I cannot tell you how very sorry I am and know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Snuggle'e & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb,
Bianca was waiting for you, her Mother. Doesn't everyone want their Mother? 
I'm so sorry, honey. You must be so sick and tired of this sh_t. 
xoxoxo

The loss and the pain, the pain and the loss. I know it's unbearable! I'd like to scream bloody murder right now if I knew it would make you feel better, Deb. I mourn the loss of beautiful Bianca with you.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry to hear about precious Bianca. As everyone said, she was waiting on you, so she could go to the Bridge while cradled in her mommy's arms. As it should be. Because in the few months that you had her, Bianca got to know love, warmth, cuddling, and happiness. She knew who her mommy was. Thank you for giving her that. Rest in peace sweet little Bianca.


----------



## kenonj (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so truly sorry....there is nothing harder than having to say goodbye...


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

So sorry for your loss....she looked like a sweet little girl :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh Deb.. :crying: :crying: I was just checking in on the other post and saw that sweet little Bianca went to the bridge. I am heartbroken. I am so sorry. My deepest condolences.

Rest in peace sweet angel Bianca.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Deb, I'm terribly sorry about this. :grouphug: 

I hope you find some comfort in knowing that, because of you, Bianca knew unconditional love. 

My thoughts are with you during this painful time. RIP, sweet Bianca. I know you will be missed.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww am so sorry for your loss Deb, keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: :smcry: BIANCA RIP
I AM SO SORRY DEB


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. ((((Deb)))) :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my gosh Deb. I have been so sick all week and not on SM so I'm just seeing this. I am so so so sorry. I dont' even know what else to say. I know Bianca went peacefully in your arms, the one person who truly loved her. My deepest condelences. :grouphug:


----------

